

Python 3000 is ready - mqt
http://jeremyhylton.blogspot.com/2008/12/python-3000.html

======
mqt
What’s New In Python 3.0:

<http://docs.python.org/dev/3.0/whatsnew/3.0.html>

~~~
jodrellblank
"Also note that as of Python 2.6, the functionality of _turtle_ has been
greatly enhanced."

------
makecheck
As usual, the changes are early-adoptable to a degree in the preceding Python
version (2.6). Just use __future__ imports and try the -3 switch to see
deprecation warnings.

I am mostly curious how this will pan out on the Mac. I've released a program
that relies on the system Python, which has worked okay so far because the 2.x
installations of each Mac OS X version are basically compatible. I hope Snow
Leopard ships with Python 2.6 as well (even if it includes 3.0), so that I
have more breathing room and code doesn't automatically break. :)

~~~
jacobolus
The chance of Snow Leopard using Python 3.0 as its default python is
statistically indistinguishable from 0.

------
jumper
This rant comes from a narrow view point, but I wonder how much Python is
going to slip on maintaining things... I've already been using the older
Python 2.5 just for PIL (Python Imaging Library) to do pixel by pixel
operations on images... I would use PyMedia but it only supports up to 2.3!
There might be a better or newer options but I've yet to find them(nor really
have the time\skill to update them), so Python 3000 is probably a no-go for
me.

~~~
jodrellblank
I once argued that upgrading ASAP was the Pythonic thing to do. I forget the
numerous compelling reasons I had come up with, but that was long before I had
to face "shall I move this stable code to the new version, for no major
benefit and limitless potential problems?"

I haven't moved it and it's still working (of course!).

------
jodrellblank
I can't believe it's not vaporware.

I can't believe they've ruined years of boasting about how hello world is as
simple as "print 'hello world'" by making print a _function_. :(

~~~
jmtulloss
Is print("Hello World") really any different than print "Hello World"? The
first seems more clear.

~~~
jamesbritt
Doesn't Python make a distinction between some_method and some_method(), where
the first is a direct reference to a Method object (more or less) and the
second actually invokes that method?

~~~
jmtulloss
Yes, all functions are objects. The thing is, "print" used to be a part of the
language, not a function, so you couldn't treat it like a function.

------
tdavis
This is a great first step. The real chore is migrating everything to py3k.

------
sc
Source:

<http://www.python.org/ftp/python/3.0/>

